# help.salary in uae



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

hello.i want to ask you about the salary of an americain specialist doctor in uae with two experience yaer and the salary with five.and the salary of the same job for tunisian.i konw it will not be exact but i need an average??
also i want to ask if the americain in this case (job in uae) is known by his nationality or they ask for your origin that mean if you have the americain nationality they will class you with the americain or they will see your origine because it may be that you have the americain nationality but you are not born in america you have another origine??
and is it right that the americain are top paid in uae even more than citizens??
thanks very much for your help


----------

